# Objektive-c oder Java



## Benny_Ben_Ben (25. Mai 2007)

Hi. Ich würd gern auf dem Mac programmieren und wollt fragen, welche Sprache dafür besser ist, ObjC oder Java, und welche Syntax leichter zu lernen ist.



Thx für jede Antwort


----------



## Anime-Otaku (25. Mai 2007)

Nach meiner objektiven Meinung ist Java einfacher und es hat den Vorteil der Platformunabhängigkeit. Mit eclipse hast du eine sehr hilfreiche und kostenlose IDE.

Manchmal ist es gut eine "primitivere" Sprache wie z.B. C oder C++ zu lernen um das innere Vorgehen besser zu verstehen. (z.B. was sind Pointer, Referenzen usw...)


----------



## Erpel (26. Mai 2007)

Zu einfacher oder schwerer kann ich nichts sagen da ich noch nie mit Java gearbeitet habe und auch sonst ehr wenig programmiert habe.
Zur Entwicklungsumgebung möchte ich dir mal X-Code ans Herz legen, das ist die IDE von Apple, ebenfalls kostenlos und wirklich Mac-like da halt von Apple.
Ich glaube xcode unterstützt unter anderem auch Java sowie natürlich objective c was die Standardsprache unter OS X sein dürfte.
Vom Userstandpunkt aus bleibt nur zu sagen: Ein gutes Programm ist unabhängig von der Sprache gut, aber Java läuft auf meinem G4 zum Beispiel grauenhaft langsam.


----------



## Anime-Otaku (26. Mai 2007)

Erpel hat gesagt.:


> Vom Userstandpunkt aus bleibt nur zu sagen: Ein gutes Programm ist unabhängig von der Sprache gut, aber Java läuft auf meinem G4 zum Beispiel grauenhaft langsam.



Dann war es schlecht programmiert. Java ist geschwindigkeitstechnisch mit C oder C++ vergleichbar.


----------



## Wolfsbein (26. Mai 2007)

Anime-Otaku hat gesagt.:


> Dann war es schlecht programmiert. Java ist geschwindigkeitstechnisch mit C oder C++ vergleichbar.



Aber nicht auf dem Mac und schon gar nicht auf PPC-Rechnern.


----------



## stephan_seufert (26. Mai 2007)

Anime-Otaku hat gesagt.:


> Dann war es schlecht programmiert. Java ist geschwindigkeitstechnisch mit C oder C++ vergleichbar.



Es ist schon teilweise richtig. Beim Start eines JAVA-Programmes werden erst Bibliotheken entpackt und anschließend Teile des Programms kompiliert. Dies kostet in der Regel mehrere Sekunden, was ein deutlicher Nachteil ist.

Abgesehen davon, gibt es für die richtige Mac-Programmierung keine Alternative zu Objective-C. Das Cocoa-Framework wird seit 10.4 nicht mehr für Java unterstützt.

siehe auch
http://macslash.org/article.pl?sid=05/07/10/2034236
http://cocoadevcentral.com/articles/000024.php

Willst Du trotzdem Java verwenden, hier etwas Lektüre
http://www.galileocomputing.de/download/dateien/686/galileocomputing_java_fuer_macosx.pdf

Gruß,
Stephan


----------



## MrWong (29. August 2007)

Wenn Du rein auf dem Mac Programmieren willst würde ich Dir auch Objective-C empfehlen.
Wenn Du Plattform übergreifend etwas machen möchtest schau Dir mal RealBasic an http://www.realbasic.com/. Hier können die Programme für folgende Systeme Portiert werden Mac, Windows und Linux. Nachteil es nicht umsonst :-( 
Aber auf jeden fall einen Blick wert 

Java ist schön und gut da es für so gut wie jedes System eine Runtime gibt und über die Geschwindichkeit kann man sich streiten aber ja es stimmt das Java sehr Speicher Hungrig ist. Auf jeden fall gibt es für Java sehr schöne IDEs (Ecplise, NetBeans etc.) und der vorteil das es Komplett umsonst ist.


----------



## Tangarama (11. November 2007)

Benny_Ben_Ben hat gesagt.:


> Hi. Ich würd gern auf dem Mac programmieren und wollt fragen, welche Sprache dafür besser ist, ObjC oder Java, und welche Syntax leichter zu lernen ist.
> Thx für jede Antwort


Die erste Frage die man hätte stellen sollen, das fehlte leider hier: *Was* möchtest Du programmieren? 

Wenn es darum geht, nur und ausschliesslich eine schnelle Applikation für Mac OS X zu programmieren, ohne auf eine hohe Lernkurve achten zu müssen: Objective-C

Willst Du später Webanwendungen schreiben, oder soll vielleicht die Software auf WinDosen laufen, dann Java!

Ist die Optik zu vernachlässigen, wär auch der Gedanke C++ in Verbindung mit QT in Erwägung zu ziehen. Vorteil: Plattform übergreifend und wenn Du irgendwann mal in dem Business fussfassen willst, aber Windows programmieren musst, hast Du das schon intus. 

Wichtig ist eben erstmal zu wissen, was Du programmieren möchtest, da manchmal es einfacher ist, sich eines Interpreters zu bedienen. 

Gruss
JCB


----------

